# Hymer external screens



## 106156 (Jul 28, 2007)

Does anybody have external screens for the front end of their "A" class? Do they need special press studs or awning type rail fitted to the bodywork around the windows? Are they easy to put on and remove? Any pros and cons?

So many questions!

Mike74


----------



## Batch (Dec 2, 2005)

Silver screens have tie tapes for mirrors and suckers for the internal sliding window and the other end fits over the door frame and you then close it to tension the screens. Wipers also hold it in place. They are excellent.


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

Ditto what Batch said, but we got ours from Taylormade screens.

They are worth every penny who ever you get them off.

Johnny F


----------



## icer (Dec 11, 2006)

ours are heavy duty, white in colour
they wrap round front and the sides, they fit into awning rails at the sides above the windows. there are two tabs each side that the elastic type ties of the screen attach to.
they are a bit cumbersome but once you have put them on a few times fairly straightforward. A doddle for two people.
I always wipe down and dry the inside surface before I pack it away as it can collect moisture and the windscreens are rarely that clean.
ian


----------



## 106156 (Jul 28, 2007)

Many thanks to all for that info, we shall order some our dealer here in France. 

Mike74


----------

